# canoe trip



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

me and a few friends are going on a canoe trip in the au sable for about a week and camping during the night. we have never fly fished so we will try to use normal rods... any tips or imformation for me? what fish are in the au sable? you think we will be able to catch fish without fly fishing? i was thinking about using ultralight rods with small spinners.. any info would be greatly appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Take lots of crawlers and maybe some crickets or grasshoppers.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Depending on what stream, north or south branch or main stream....you will run into some fly-only sections of the rivers. Where ya starting and ending?

ealry morning-worms in holes and rapalas when in canoe floating, switch to spinners(meps, fox) when the sun comes up but if raining or very cloudy...keep using rapalas but smaller or gold and black spinners.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

beer and nuts said:


> Depending on what stream, north or south branch or main stream....you will run into some fly-only sections of the rivers. Where ya starting and ending?
> 
> ealry morning-worms in holes and rapalas when in canoe floating, switch to spinners(meps, fox) when the sun comes up but if raining or very cloudy...keep using rapalas but smaller or gold and black spinners.


 _I_ would bring minnows and large rappalas. fish at nite with the Minnows and top water lures, something that creates a wake. If you fish below Mcmasters to parmalee this is excellant water use night fishing tacticts and float this section. When are you going? If the hex hatch is on you wont catch anything unless you have some hex flies. Lots of fisherman will be on the water as well.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Where will you be on the AuSable. The main river has nice smallmouth, pike and largemouth, at least where I'm at(Hale). When will you be going up? Fishing the small tributaries I'd bring lots of crawlers, and yes you can fish with your spinning rod, at least where it's allowed. A proven tactic for me is to find a culvert going under a road that has a semi deep spot on the downstream side of the culvert. Stand at the upstream side, let your crawler(attached to a small hook with light line) out farther than the culvert is long, and reel very slowly thru the deeper hole. Works wonders for me. The hole does not have to be too deep, just a little deeper than the rest of the stream. Maybe only 6 inches deeper. Let me know where your staying and when you go, I might be up there the same time and we can fish the AuSable from our canoes.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

meps, fox spinners worms work well when stoped when not in fly only sections


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Can you have gear on you such as spinners and bait and etc.. while your floating throught a flies only section??


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

IMO panther martin spinners are far and away the best trout fishing spinner that you can use.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

You can have the gear, but possession of any trout in the no-kill wil be a problem!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

beer and nuts said:


> You can have the gear, but possession of any trout in the no-kill wil be a problem!


Ya this^^


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> IMO panther martin spinners are far and away the best trout fishing spinner that you can use.


Those are just about all I will ever use.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

From the MDNRE FB page

There are no restrictions on possessing artificial lures of any kind when on Flies-Only streams. An angler may not possess live bait while on Gear-Restricted streams, but it is fine to have spinners in your possession.

my suggestion is if you are floating and enter a fly only stretch float a weighted nymph under a bobber


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the info guys i will be sure to look over rules before i go in about 2 weeks


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

brownitsdown84 said:


> thanks for the info guys i will be sure to look over rules before i go in about 2 weeks


Been a long time since I've done it, but used to be lots of restrictions above Mckinley bridge, and certain areas, no live bait in possesion at all. Make sure to read the regs well. You can use a spinning rod anywhere you can use a flyrod, you just can't use certain tackle. If you want to fish flies, look into a casting bubble for spinning rod.


----------

